# Tuna crew



## aakall123 (Jun 22, 2015)

Looking for 3 to fill Tuna crew for Sunday, $500 a person. Will fill the box with Amberjack and Tuna, out of Galveston. 

PM me ASAP if interested.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

what does the $500 cover? Is this a charter?


----------



## aakall123 (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes it is a charter, I know the Captain. The $500 covers everything, all you need is food, drink, and ice chest to take your share home.

Will go 90 to 100 miles out.


----------

